# AFI Production Design 2021



## Quack Girl

Has anyone had their interview? I applied for the production design program, anyone else?  Anyone want to talk about how the interview went whether it was editing, producing, directing?


----------



## hugofaraco

Quack Girl said:


> Has anyone had their interview? I applied for the production design program, anyone else?  Anyone want to talk about how the interview went whether it was editing, producing, directing?


Hi, I had my interview for the directing program today. I wrote about it in the directing thread, but here it is: My interview was with professor Harrison James and fellow Isabella Issa. It was very conversational and most of their questions were based on my application. For example, my sample film was shot and directed by me as a one man band, so they asked me about collaborating with a crew. And it was a doc, so they asked me about working with actors. They also asked me what kind of films I want to make and about my "Confrontation" film.


----------



## Quack Girl

Thanks for the reply, helps me out alot just knowing that I should not feel so nervous and be myself. I hope you get in. Thanks again for reply. I just wish there were more Production Designers lol so many DP's and directors but wishing everyone the best.

Cheers


----------



## hugofaraco

Quack Girl said:


> Thanks for the reply, helps me out alot just knowing that I should not feel so nervous and be myself. I hope you get in. Thanks again for reply. I just wish there were more Production Designers lol so many DP's and directors but wishing everyone the best.
> 
> Cheers


I hope you get in and that we get to work together at AFI. Good luck on your interview. I know, not a lot of PDs here. Feel free to DM me if you have any other questions.


----------



## Quack Girl

hey hey heck yeah that be great to work together. Do you know how many students they accept for each emphasis ? I will def DM you too. 

ThX


----------



## Chris W

👀






						What questions do you have for the AFI Conservatory Admissions office?
					

The AFI Conservatory Admissions office has graciously agreed to be interviewed for an article on FilmSchool.org similar to the one that we have with USC.   What questions would you like to ask them? We're compiling a list of questions now and would love to add any questions you might have for...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## pp38000

Any advice on Production Design and AFI. Is AFI the school for Production Design?


----------



## Chris W

Our interview with AFI Admissions is up. 














 How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1)


					Ask anyone about where to go to film school, and you’re bound to hear the American Film Institute Conservatory. First established in 1967, AFI is world renowned for producing pioneers and trailblazers in the film industry. In 2020, the Hollywood Reporter ranked AFI as the top film school in...
				


Alexa P.
Apr 7, 2021








5.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Reviews: 1
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## Chris W

Be sure to update your applications on the with as much information as you have as it helps the site calculate a lot of important data for each school. See how the site uses this amazing data in the article below:














 Your Chances of Getting into Film School: Acceptance Rates, GPA Requirements, Waitlist Data, and More...


					You've been wondering how hard it is to get into film school and what your are chances getting into top film programs such as USC. Maybe you’ve heard that their acceptance rate is 2% — but what is it, really? You've been wondering what is the lowest GPA a film program will accept and what is the...
				


Chris W
Jun 3, 2021
Category: Applying to Film School






If you could update your application with all the important notification dates, your final status (accepted, rejected, off waitlist, attending... etc), how much scholarship money was awarded (if any), your undergraduate degree, GPA, test scores etc that would be AWESOME and very helpful to the site's members. If you could update your application with examples of your submitted material that would be even more awesome.

The Acceptance Rates & Data page for each school uses all this data to help future applicants. To see the data for a particular film school, find your school in our film school database and select the Acceptance Rates & Data tab. If there are enough applications in our database, you enjoy access to valuable tips and information.


----------



## jayashree narayanan

Quack Girl said:


> Has anyone had their interview? I applied for the production design program, anyone else?  Anyone want to talk about how the interview went whether it was editing, producing, directing?


planning to apply for 2022 , I think their application open by dec . hoping to see you next year in college


----------



## ilaydabayram

Quack Girl said:


> hey hey heck yeah that be great to work together. Do you know how many students they accept for each emphasis ? I will def DM you too.
> 
> ThX


Hey, 
Did you get in?
Also can I ask how was the interview and what type of questions they ask?


----------



## Chris W

For those that are attending now... Are you interested in being interviewed for an article on our site? It'll be a great help to current and future applicants. 






						Current Film School Students: Would you like to be interviewed for an article on the site?
					

Do you currently attend a BA/BFA or MA/MFA film program? Do you want to share the highs and lows of your film school experience with thousands of other community members? Reply to this thread OR direct message me to be added to our interview list!   Please check out our student interview series...



					www.filmschool.org


----------

